# Fez II Cancelled Due to Dispute Between GameTrailers and Phil Fish



## Devin (Jul 28, 2013)

> Fez II is now cancelled, the reasoning being that a tussle broke out between GameTrailer's Marcus Beer and Fez developer Phil Fish. Fish refused to answer questions about Microsoft's decision to allow Indie Developers to self publish on the Xbox One. To which Beer replied with quite a few insults on the GameTrailer's podcast. The fight then ensued on Twitter, to where Fish got so angry that he cancelled Fez II.
> 
> (Marcus actually talked to Phil Fish, as well as Johnathon Blow (Braid.) Both of which refused to comment on the Indie Self Publishing on the Xbox One. However Blow hasn't taken quite such offense to it.)


 
 Source
 GameTrailer's Episode
 Polytron's Tweet 

Discuss.


----------



## Chary (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't really see why the guy got so angry in the first place.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 28, 2013)

Though it does seem to be "taking my ball and going home" and then some having heard legends of microsoft NDAs and such like I am expecting interesting things on both sides.


----------



## Forstride (Jul 28, 2013)

While I'm disappointed that FEZ 2 was cancelled (For now at least, I'm sure he'll get over it), Phil Fish is a fucking whiny bitch.  He told the guy to kill himself, and then acts like he's a victim of the harsh gaming community.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 28, 2013)

He'll be back.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

So he cancelled Fez 2 because he got upset over one person? What a whiny bitch.


----------



## Walker D (Jul 28, 2013)

unfortunately, this Dev always has the habit to act as a drama Queen..
a pity ..he's a creative guy..


----------



## tyrran (Jul 28, 2013)

From everything I saw in Indie Game: The Movie, Fish is a very self-entitled and emotionally spastic individual. He was up his own ass when Fez was getting lauded back in 2008, and just got more and more defensive and angry the further back the release date was pushed. I don't think he's ever forgiven the community as a whole for not worshipping like they did over five years ago, and his temper tantrum here is not to be trusted. I estimate his back pedaling and pseudo-apology in two months or less.


----------



## Dork (Jul 28, 2013)

> Fez II canceled


I want to believe.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 28, 2013)

Kefiltefish tastes really good when it's marinated in beer; it gets a distinctive flavor. But anyway, I've never heard of this kind of argument; aren't these people supposed to be mature?


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 28, 2013)

Phil Bitch.


----------



## Issac (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow... I was really impressed with Fez and would've really wanted to see a sequel. But if this is the reason it is cancelled... gee... He lost my money. 
Whining like this and "taking his ball and going home" behaviour really sets me off. 

Guess he's to indie to have a PR division lolz (that was a joke)


----------



## Clarky (Jul 28, 2013)

Ohh noes. If only I cared


----------



## GHANMI (Jul 28, 2013)

I Thought Capcom's cancellation of Megaman titles (Universe, MML3, that FPS) weren't justified enough,
that one Sega executive burned down in a fit of rage over dev number allocation in his team, the entire source code for Panzer Dragon...
then...

This one takes the cake.
Not that I'm butt-hurt or anything, quite he contrary: this unexpectedly-funny news has made my day.
One less purchase, Mr. Fish, you dn't deserve my money / respect.

Slightly off-topic, to end it on a positive note: One thought-to-be cancelled game has been reconfirmed today:
Yuji Naka's Rodea the Sky Soldier (a.k.a N.I.G.H.T III), for the Wii (maybe Wii U now?) and 3DS.


----------



## J-Machine (Jul 28, 2013)

so beer battered fish?


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 28, 2013)

A game like FEZ should be one-off anyway. A sequel would ruin the magic, I think.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 28, 2013)

Just when I thought Phil Fish had no more bridges to burn, he finds a way to surprise me yet again. (Pro Tip: When DarkSidePhil is a more levelheaded, mature, and emotionally stable "Phil" than you are, it's time to rethink your life.)

Honestly, it's not even funny at this point (and I had a "Philistine Fish" joke lined up and everything). I'm legitimately concerned for his mental well-being; this guy just isn't well.


----------



## 2ndApex (Jul 28, 2013)

http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/07/27/fez-ii-cancelled



> "To be clear, im not cancelling FEZ II because some boorish f**k said something stupid," tweeted Fish. "im doing it to get out of games."



Change the title please. 

What did I say about Kotaku status?


----------



## Devin (Jul 28, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/07/27/fez-ii-cancelled
> 
> Change the title please.
> 
> What did I say about Kotaku status?


 



> "and im getting out of games because i choose not to put up with this abuse anymore."


 
I'm going to say that's his pride saying that, and that in actuality this little tussle was the last straw that led to Fez II's cancellation. You don't just quit making a game out of the blue for no reason, this pushed him over the edge.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks like someone can't stand the pressure. No tears, just Indie_Dreamz now. _;O;_


#Indie_Dreamz


----------



## xshoyz (Jul 28, 2013)

It'll be a shame if he actually quits development instead of simply leaving twitter, but he definitely receives a lot more, and a lot worse hate than the (admittedly bad) comments he himself gave. The messages following this announcement are just a hive-mind of hypocrites, there's very few people who criticize Fish with any more tact than he himself.

I personally just wish it was possible to read a single conversation about Fez the game without it simply turning into a bunch of Fish whining.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 28, 2013)

J-Machine said:


> so beer battered fish?


 
This made me laugh more than it should have.

On-topic: What a lame ass excuse, no matter which story you take is true. But I also agree that Fez probably shouldn't have a sequel, maybe an expansion, but it is quite alright the way it is


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 28, 2013)

Phil Fish acted like a whiny fucking jackass? Holy shit, hold the presses!

Seriously, I'm not sure why anyone still takes the guy seriously. Fez wasn't a great game, by indie standards or otherwise, and his behavior has never earned him any credit either. I'm wondering why anyone still remembers who he is or cares what he's doing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 28, 2013)

xshoyz said:


> It'll be a shame if he actually quits development instead of simply leaving twitter, but he definitely receives a lot more, and a lot worse hate than the (admittedly bad) comments he himself gave. The messages following this announcement are just a hive-mind of hypocrites, there's very few people who criticize Fish with any more tact than he himself.
> 
> I personally just wish it was possible to read a single conversation about Fez the game without it simply turning into a bunch of Fish whining.


 
A product being liable to commentary and criticism? Oh dear, who would've thought?

Y'know, just because the game is an Indie title doesn't mean that it's some kind of a Holy Grail and it's not liable to any form of critique, same goes to its developers. If Fish does act like a whiny 5-year old, he will repeatedly hear that he's acting like a 5-year old and it shouldn't particularily shock him.

Handling criticism is one of the first things you need to learn when you're in any form of a _"creative"_ business because people have varied tastes and they will always criticize - as an artist, you're supposed to _"Fish out"_ the criticism that can improve your work and implement it whilst discarding the rest, not just flip out at your audience.


----------



## Enchilada (Jul 28, 2013)

Damn. And I wanted Fez II.


----------



## TVL (Jul 28, 2013)

This is the first I've heard about Fez II. 

I think he's happy he found something external to blame for it's cancellation. It's probably a good thing for everyone. Why even waste time making another one directly after the first one, make something new.

It's more than a few of those big name indie devs that seems to be on the brink of a mental breakdown, maybe it's part of their creativity, and getting their heads straight might kill it?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2013)

Ah yes, the same guy who goes to critics saying "You don't like Fez? Well look at my awards, what have you earned?"

Phil, nobody even likes you, nobody gives a fuck.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 28, 2013)

that's hilarious a game dev actually let the tards on gametrailers get to him everyone knows you don't post there to get a serious discussion! and the prick deserved it


----------



## T-hug (Jul 28, 2013)

I watched the episode yesterday and thought Marcus was being a bit harsh but for Phil to outright cancel the game over it is ridiculous.
Marcus annoyed gamer is a real douche imo anyway I hope GT drop him he comes across as if his opinion is that of every adult gamer when it's his own bullshit spin most of the time.
He did the same kind of thing with hiphopgamer only hhg replied via yt and called Marcus out and made him look like the muppet he is.
I don't really get why Marcus is relevant or a part of GT. Sure he dev'd on a few games forever ago but now he makes cash from videos saying controversial stuff that is mostly his own ignorant opinions.
He is more the annoying gamer than the annoyed gamer!


----------



## lismati (Jul 28, 2013)

How is this news, even? Have you ever watched Indie Game The Movie? This guy acts like a bitch the entire time, and is butthurt to the max. So, the point is: Phil Fish has problems with himself, and nobody should take him seriously nor care for him.


----------



## Vanth88 (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm gonna say what everone else is thinking... Phil, you're a pussy!


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jul 28, 2013)

Given a good % of the internet hound him every single day I can't blame him for saying fuck it.

Not like the dude can do or say anything without being made out to be an asshole over it.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 28, 2013)

This guy is such a self important whiny little man that abandoned my "always buy the games I like" stance with Fez, I don't care how hard he worked on that game the way he talked to people and the fans of his game is  just deplorable.

I hope he is out of gaming and the public for good.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 28, 2013)

he made 1 game and because it somehow won a reward he thought himself to be high and mighty. about time someone knocked him off his pedestal


----------



## Veho (Jul 28, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Though it does seem to be "taking my ball and going home"


This. 

Also, http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/126385-Update-Fez-Dev-Tells-Media-Member-To-Kill-Himself


> "The thing with us "tosspots" "hipsters" is that we're not beholden to media leeches like you, and you're right. we're VERY successful. And we're not going anywhere. Get used to it you middle-aged parasite. Compare your life to mine *and then kill yourself.* [sic]"



Seriously? He sounds like a whiny little bitch baby having a meltdown. 



> "To be clear, I'm not cancelling Fez II because some boorish fuck said something stupid, I'm doing it to get out of games. And I'm getting out of games because I choose not to put up with this abuse anymore."



*I BEG YOU DON'T BAWW  ;O; * How cruelly they mistreat you, poor baby  ;O;  

I've seen 12-year-olds ragequit with more grace and dignity than this.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 28, 2013)

Fez II? I never even knew there was a Fez I.

On topic: you know how fans would send in stuff to studios when their shows got cancelled, like a bunch of peanuts, socks, or the like? We should send him some rash cream, because he probably needs it.


----------



## ggafot (Jul 28, 2013)

OH NO! Not the...... buggy indie garbage that nobody gives a flying fuck about!

Not that!


----------



## Osha (Jul 28, 2013)

RIP in piss.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 28, 2013)

So now everyone gets to suffer because he ragequit over a silly argument. What an ass.
I've never even heard of anything like this happening before. It's petty and childish.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 28, 2013)

Just a question: how many of you have actually watched that gametrailers episode? (The part is near the beginning, so there's no need to watch the whole stuff).

I really scratched my head on it. My guess is that they've sent out Marcus with questions that neither Blow nor Fish were allowed to answer, which left Marcus with pretty much nothing to talk about. So he just goes below the belt and attacking them (and mostly Fish) personally. If you want to call someone immature, you can start right there. And it could just be me, but I think that talk show host (on the left on the screen) kinda wanted to redirect the trashtalking back into talking about talking about a game, but wasn't quite sure how to do it.

And another question: there are plenty of indie developers out there (he mentions the makers of torchlight, no less!). Instead of complaining that Blow and Fish get all the attention from the press (which is actually kind of complaining that he himself is giving him that attention), couldn't he just contact someone else, rather than expecting answers to questions they were probably not legally allowed to answer in the first place?


Quitting game development over this is probably kind of harsh, but I wouldn't call that definite either. The press plays a large part in the reception (and thus sales) of a game, and with this sort of incident it'll be hard to recover from. It's no incident that large companies spend many millions on publicity (in other words: more than the total budget of the average indie game). It's not exactly fair to expect the same sort of professionalism from small (or even one-man) companies, right?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 28, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> So now everyone gets to suffer because he ragequit over a silly argument. What an ass.
> *I've never even heard of anything like this happening before.* It's petty and childish.



Plenty of films, tv shows, albums, books and more have been cancelled/scrapped/altered/cut short/whatever following utterly minor disagreements between various people involved (granted such things are usually aided by planet sized egos, probably want to say something like check here), having it happen as a result of said people butting heads with media commentators or members of the public is a bit less common (ignoring cases of people being falsely or even simply accused of things and then cancellations following that) but still far from unheard of.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm kind of indifferent to this, honestly. I mean, the original Fez is an amazing game (from what I've played), but Phil Fish has shown himself to be a whiny entitled PoS pretty much ever chance he gets. I'm sure he'll get over this.


----------



## Odnetnin46 (Jul 28, 2013)

Because everyone here is clearly acting more mature than him here, I must commend you all. Congratulations. Passed with flying colors. Thread of the Year. A+ constructive discussion.

[/"sarcasm"]


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Jul 28, 2013)

I never managed to finish the first.
Difficult with lot of bugs.
Fix the first one and then make a second game.


----------



## Veho (Jul 28, 2013)

Odnetnin46 said:


> [/"sarcasm"]


The sarcasm tag has quotation marks inside it... does that mean you're being "sarcastic"? Are you being _double_ sarcastic?  Aaargh,  2meta4me


----------



## Carnivean (Jul 28, 2013)

After he came out and tweeted shit like "Suck my dick. Choke on it" I was already never going to buy any of his games or support him. Glad to see the back of him.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 28, 2013)

lismati said:


> How is this news, even?


'Cause it's affecting the outcome of a game.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 28, 2013)

He could have always just made Marcus the final boss and had the player write out "Kill Yourself" with cube pieces...

Also, after reading other articles on this "situation" it appears there are people who prefer one asshole over another...


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 28, 2013)

Odnetnin46 said:


> Because everyone here is clearly acting more mature than him here, I must commend you all. Congratulations. Passed with flying colors. Thread of the Year. A+ constructive discussion.
> 
> [/"sarcasm"]


6 instances of sarcasm in one post is _clearly_ more mature than everyone else here. I must commend you. Congratulations. Passed with flying colors. Reply of the Year. A+ constructive discussion.


----------



## pokefloote (Jul 28, 2013)

The whole "compare your life to mine and then kill yourself" thing that he said is a Futurama quote...


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 28, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> The whole "compare your life to mine and then kill yourself" thing that he said is a Futurama quote...


I didn't actually remember that until I looked it up.

It being a quote doesn't make it any better though, if that's what you're getting at. I could tell someone to go F themselves, and they would get mad, and then I could just go "No, I didn't mean it, I was just quoting (insert rapper's name here)."


----------



## luigiman1928 (Jul 28, 2013)

I finally get around to buying the amazing Fez 1, and the sequel is cancelled?

y u do dis ;_;


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jul 28, 2013)

Not like I ever played or will ever play FEZ or FEZ 2 (if it is ever released) because I don't believe in supporting Microsoft's business model, but Phil Fish is a flipping childish, whiny, little punk. Who the hell cancels something just because some insignificant lackey asks a question?


----------



## pokefloote (Jul 28, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I didn't actually remember that until I looked it up.
> 
> It being a quote doesn't make it any better though, if that's what you're getting at. I could tell someone to go F themselves, and they would get mad, and then I could just go "No, I didn't mean it, I was just quoting (insert rapper's name here)."


 
No, I understand that. Just pointing it out...


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 28, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> No, I understand that. Just pointing it out...


Ah. Well, in that case... disregard! Eat and forget!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 28, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Plenty of films, tv shows, albums, books and more have been cancelled/scrapped/altered/cut short/whatever following utterly minor disagreements between various people involved (granted such things are usually aided by planet sized egos, probably want to say something like check here), having it happen as a result of said people butting heads with media commentators or members of the public is a bit less common (ignoring cases of people being falsely or even simply accused of things and then cancellations following that) but still far from unheard of.


Well, I've never heard of it. Things get cancelled all the time but it usually takes more than this...


----------



## Arras (Jul 28, 2013)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> Not like I ever played or will ever play FEZ or FEZ 2 (if it is ever released) because I don't believe in supporting Microsoft's business model, but Phil Fish is a flipping childish, whiny, little punk. Who the hell cancels something just because some insignificant lackey asks a question?


Microsoft? There's a Steam version.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 28, 2013)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> Not like I ever played or will ever play FEZ or FEZ 2 (if it is ever released) because I don't believe in supporting Microsoft's business model, but Phil Fish is a flipping childish, whiny, little punk. Who the hell cancels something just because some insignificant lackey asks a question?


1. there's a steam version now.
2. check the link to the episode in the first post. Spewing crap on a popular podcast isn't exactly the same as "asking a question".


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 29, 2013)

Thug said:


> I watched the episode yesterday and thought Marcus was being a bit harsh but for Phil to outright cancel the game over it is ridiculous.
> Marcus annoyed gamer is a real douche imo anyway I hope GT drop him he comes across as if his opinion is that of every adult gamer when it's his own bullshit spin most of the time.
> He did the same kind of thing with hiphopgamer only hhg replied via yt and called Marcus out and made him look like the muppet he is.
> I don't really get why Marcus is relevant or a part of GT. Sure he dev'd on a few games forever ago but now he makes cash from videos saying controversial stuff that is mostly his own ignorant opinions.
> He is more the annoying gamer than the annoyed gamer!


 lol @ hhg.

Anyways, I love Marcus, the guy is right about majority of the stuff. I'm glad he called out Fish. I'm just going to copy and paste my comment on another site:

"It boggles my mind that people are defending Phil Fish. The guy wasn't a victim at all in this. Hell the things Marcus said weren't even that bad. Do we see Jonathan Blow freaking out about this? No.
Fact of the matter is, Fish was a pretentious prick who somehow got the mindset that he reached God status. He bashed people himself via his twitter, would say rude remarks, say shit about other developers and everything, and you expect the internet to not gain a hatred towards him?

Does it suck Fez 2 is canceled? Yes. Yes it does. But the only reason why it got canceled is because this guy's ego got way too big and got in the way. Fish and other people say "well you get flak for years, you lash back, you can't take the highroad." Uh, yes you can. Others have done it.

Look at Nintendo, prime examples. People make fun of Mario, saying Nintendo sucks, Mario sucks, Zelda sucks, so what does Shigeru Miyamoto do? He tells everyone to fuck themselves and to go die... OH WAIT NO HE DOESN'T, he still makes the games because people still love his games. 
Fish needs to smarten the fuck up. He made one good game, he doesn't own the game industry like he was acting like he did. Other developers have gotten a lot more hate than this guy will ever receive, and they look pass it and still make their games.

Do we see the other "victim" Jonathan Blow coming out and saying "Yeah you know what, fuck GameTrailers, I'm taking the money and canceling my game". No. Maybe this move will smarten Fish up.


----------



## Jax (Jul 29, 2013)

Fez 2 cancelled due to the dev being a little bitch


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jul 29, 2013)

Man, just... what? Phil looks like a complex guy from Indie Game: The Movie, but hopefully somebody will eventually be there to talk some sense into this kind of decision. The man really needs a producer or something pull him back a notch.


----------



## BenRK (Jul 29, 2013)

Game canceled cause of butt hurt. Ah, he's like me back in high school! For all you who don't know, I tried making a game once. Got far. Teenage hormones kicked in and I was like "I HATE THE WORLD!" and stopped making it. Haven't gone back to it. Would start from scratch.

And THAT'S why I say "I resemble a guy who kind of looks like an indie game developer." I know theory, I understand game design, and if I wasn't lazy I could make something, but eh...


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 29, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> lol @ hhg.
> 
> Anyways, I love Marcus, the guy is right about majority of the stuff. I'm glad he called out Fish. I'm just going to copy and paste my comment on another site:
> 
> ...



The thing is that the line of being a reporter and having an opinion is so blurred there's no way to tell the difference. I wonder how many of you got the impression you've got of him based on his performance in Indie game: the movie. It certainly includes Marcus, but just declare it a fact is exaggerated. Unless you know the guy in person.

Could be that the only reason that the game got canceled is because of his ego. But as with all projects, it's also that same ego that gets the job done in the first place. If I write a story, I'm not morally obliged to write a sequel, and as such, I can decide to can it if I don't feel like it anymore.

Not sure why you're bringing up nintendo in this. That's a company that's been making games for over a *century*. That's hardly comparable to a one man company, right? The reason I bring it up is because it's not of how much of hate you receive, but how much it affects everything. There's this Dutch saying that I'm not sure translates, but it's somewhat of "high trees catch more wind". It means that if you are large, you will receive more criticism.
And Fish isn't as big as people think he is. He's a single developer. He doesn't have a publicity department like every major company has. And I bet he isn't in it for that either.


----------



## CompassNorth (Jul 29, 2013)

I can't believe you guys actually believe everything he says.  

He's joking around and this obviously a publicity stunt. 
Anyone one of the few non-Phil Fish haters I hope the game turns out to be amazing like the first one and that his personality not change.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 29, 2013)

CompassNorth said:


> .
> He's joking around and this obviously a publicity stunt.


LOL um...noooooo it isn't!


----------



## CompassNorth (Jul 29, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> LOL um...noooooo it isn't!


Yes, it is.

Phil didn't give a crap when people have badmouthed him before, he's not going to start now.
Remember Phil starts these type of scenes with his comments. Remember when he said FEZ isn't coming out on PC due to them being for "spreadsheets"? Well guess what, it came out on PC.

Not only that but as people said on this thread, he quoted Futurama.

Honestly, stop being so gullible. He created another scene and like always the majority of the people take him (way too) seriously.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 29, 2013)

MarkDarkness said:


> Man, just... what? Phil looks like a complex guy from Indie Game: The Movie, but hopefully somebody will eventually be there to talk some sense into this kind of decision. The man really needs a producer or something pull him back a notch.


Like somebody said, this is part of the reason that game companies and such have PR departments.  They're there to make sure that things are communicated clearly and that when people throw bitch fits, it doesn't reach the outside.



CompassNorth said:


> I hope [...] that his personality not change.











CompassNorth said:


> Phil didn't give a crap when people have badmouthed him before, he's not going to start now.


But he specifically said he gave a crap, and then showed that he gave a crap by cancelling the game.

... or is he a liar?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 29, 2013)

Phil Fish has always been prone to throwing temper tantrums like a toddler and I think his ego is about as large as his tantrums.

However I still give him credit for saying Japanese games are shit because like he has some balls at least.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 29, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Phil Fish has always been prone to throwing temper tantrums like a toddler and I think his ego is about as large as his tantrums.
> 
> However I still give him credit for saying Japanese games are shit because like he has some balls at least.


Wasn't he just bitching earlier this year about the 3DS not having dual analogs because it was hard to play Monster Hunter (a Japanese game), which he liked because it reminded him of Phantasy Star Online (also a Japanese game)?

Yeah, the guy doesn't have balls. He's just an asshole who's incapable of not speaking every emotional in-the-moment thought he has. Huge difference.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 30, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Phil Fish has always been prone to throwing temper tantrums like a toddler and I think his ego is about as large as his tantrums.
> 
> However I still give him credit for saying Japanese games are shit because like he has some balls at least.


 
Except he never really gave any reason. He just said "you guys used to be the kings, but that time has passed". Not to mention, I think it was someone else who cleared it up for him, is that he doesn't like the tutorials, how there's so many "press A" buttons. The game holds your hand in the beginning. He really didn't have a legit reason, other than "your games suck".


----------



## lordrand11 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm under the impression that this might be a marketing ploy considering the impact (albeit rather small) Fez had on the gaming community. People will see him as an under appreciated developer (or so he thinks) and then bring out Fez 2 and make bank. Either way my opinion on it, I think he does it to get the shock value out of everyone/attention whore.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Aug 3, 2013)

Arras said:


> Microsoft? There's a Steam version.


 


Taleweaver said:


> 1. there's a steam version now.
> 2. check the link to the episode in the first post. Spewing crap on a popular podcast isn't exactly the same as "asking a question".


Well hoorah hoorah, perhaps I'll check into the first one. Yes, I admit I didn't bother checking the links but I was basing my comment on the belief that a lackey asked a question and he flipped out.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 3, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Except he never really gave any reason. He just said "you guys used to be the kings, but that time has passed". Not to mention, I think it was someone else who cleared it up for him, is that he doesn't like the tutorials, how there's so many "press A" buttons. The game holds your hand in the beginning. He really didn't have a legit reason, other than "your games suck".


Since when does anyone need a legit reason for their opinion?


----------



## Rydian (Aug 3, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Since when does anyone need a legit reason for their opinion?


When they want their critique to be taken seriously.

Good backing: "The movie was too fast-paced, at 15 minutes there was a love scene, at 17 minutes they had broken up, and at 20 minutes the guy is getting revenge for the people that kidnapped the girl."

Bad backing: "This is old and slow and bad.  It's old because it's old, it's slow because it's slow, and it's bad because I don't like it."


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 3, 2013)

Rydian said:


> When they want their critique to be taken seriously.
> 
> Good backing: "The movie was too fast-paced, at 15 minutes there was a love scene, at 17 minutes they had broken up, and at 20 minutes the guy is getting revenge for the people that kidnapped the girl."
> 
> Bad backing: "This is old and slow and bad.  It's old because it's old, it's slow because it's slow, and it's bad because I don't like it."


Agreed.  The quoted portion was a callback to the previous day's argument from the quoted user...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 3, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Agreed. The quoted portion was a callback to the previous day's argument from the quoted user...


 
Oh good, so now there's no reason for me to read your posts anymore as you're just trying to shit disturb.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 3, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Agreed. The quoted portion was a callback to the previous day's argument from the quoted user...


I normally don't defend flamers (and I really can't call ShadowSoldier's post anything else), but this post is at least strange. It's a direct 180 degree turn of your previous one, but if you now understand that you were wrong with it, this is an odd way to say it.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 3, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> I normally don't defend flamers (and I really can't call ShadowSoldier's post anything else), but this post is at least strange. It's a direct 180 degree turn of your previous one, but if you now understand that you were wrong with it, this is an odd way to say it.


This post makes even less sense than mine...


----------

